# Random Question...



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

So I'm just wondering somewhat out of curiosity and partially to see if I could actually put anything in there that will ENJOY and THRIVE in it but I have a gallon plastic tank and I'm wondering if anything can go in there? If not I'm just going to use it as a QT tank or hospital tank but I was wondering if shrimp could live in it? Thanks guys!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I think you can do like 3-6 shrimp if their the only thing in there. Some cherry shrimp would be beautiful in their own little tank in my opinion.


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*Ivandert, what would I do without you?! You are always giving me feedback and advice, it's absolutely amazing. I think you're right, cherry shrimp would look fantastic. I want to buy another 5 gallon already but I think my husband would REALLY not appreciate that after spending quite a bit on the weekend at Big Al's! Maybe I can scope out a thrift store for a decent tank and start a shrimp one. Hmmm....*


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

aww thanks! I try to help everyone I can. It makes me feel good to know I can help. I have a 20 gal, 10 gal, 5 gal, 2gal, and 5 one gals. I might be getting a 55 gallon in August lol. Although only one of the 1 gallons is being used at the moment.


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*Oh wow! What do you have in all those tanks!?*


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

2 babies from my last spawn in the 20. three boys in the 10. Two girls in the 5. one old guy in the 2 and, a new guy in the 1.


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*Sounds like a nice full house, you've got there! How often do your males make their bubble nests? When I first got Kudo a month or so ago he made a bubble nest in his gallon tank but since then he hasn't made any. I'm hoping he will again.*


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Char, here's an idea. Get a mystery snail or two. They won't mind nor care, I think, that they are in a 1 gallon tank. They come in a rainbow of colors too. 

Or if mystery snails aren't your thing, perhaps some pink ramshorns? Those are really pretty. Especially when they are smaller because their lung bubble shows up better and gives them a pink pearl like appearance.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh yes quite a houseful, and those are just the fish. lol


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*TheCrabbyTabby - Thank you for those ideas! I've never heard of pink ramshorn Ill have to google to see a picture of them. I got my first mystery snail yesterday and put him in my 10 gallon with Kudo, they are actually quite amazing! So fast too!

Ivandert - I completely understand lol, we've got a full house here too both fins and finless! *


----------

